# Abandoned at the airport in South Philly!!



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

*EDITED 10/02/2010: I AM ADOPTING THE BIRD! *

Hi everybody!!

A GORGEOUS tumbler type pigeon baby (30+ days old) was abandoned at the airport and needs a home ASAP! 

From Craigslist: 
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/1971512507.html

Didn't you always want a pet bird? I have a strange little "fancy pigeon" that needs a caring home. I rescued him after he was abandoned at the airport by a passenger who couldn't take it on-board an airplane. He's actually, technically called a "fancy pigeon," which is exactly how you would describe him to someone without knowing that this is a real animal. However, but he bears little resemblance to a pigeon apart from relative size. He is a total sweetheart and, from the research I've done, would make a terrific pet. He does not fly, and has difficulty walking due to his having feathered feet (see photos).

If you would like to own this healthy, friendly little fellow, or know someone who keeps these things somewhere lovely, please let me know.

My name is Eric.

Thanks!










Please someone adopt this baby! If not, I have let them know I can mail a pigeon shipper box and will pay to have the bird sent to me. But I imagine a bird this gorgeous will find a home in no time locally.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

this appears to be a blue saxon breasted pigeon which is on the rare side of pigeon keepers for anyone that wants to know and should look like this in its adulthood so hope somebody out there will adopt it


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Of course I was up all night thinking about the bird!!!

I am hoping that I get to adopt the little baby, as I certainly have the space (and love) for the little darling. Thanks for the breed info!! I know of the Saxon Monk breed, wasn't familiar with this coloring! Thank you!

I _really_ hope I get to adopt him/her.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like the baby is coming to live with me on Thursday, being hand delivered to SFO on Thursday by friends of the man who rescued him. 

Meanwhile, I learned this morning that the bird was en route to be used as a SACRIFICE in the horrific Kaporos ritual (made me ashamed to be Jewish, I had no idea some people in my faith still practiced this barbaric practice of sacrificing a chicken for Yom Kippur - how this pigeon got involved I don't know - I've never heard of people using pigeons. _*And please understand this is NOT a common practice.*_ From what I understand only a very few members of the Hasidic sect still do this. But it's just awful!!! No chicken or pigeon should suffer in the name of G-d! Awful!!!)

Does anyone know people breeding Saxon pigeons like this in PA who might have sold this bird? I am trying to find out if it has a leg band. I wonder if the breeder knew what the baby was being purchased for... just horrible!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

wow thats just crazy to say the least ...there was only one person I ever knew of that breed this breed and he was always on eggbid and now that its gone I have no clue what his name or address was so I can only hope for the best now that this baby bird will be in your hands so goodluck and enjoy him/her they do turn out to be very nice looking and rare brds when they mature


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Bless you Karijo for taking him in. Poor little thing being abandoned. I know he will have a wonderful home with you. He looks like he will be a beautiful bird. Hope he has a safe trip to you and can' wait to see pictures after his arrival.

Louise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you SO much for taking in this beauty, Karijo!!

Please let us know when your new baby arrives!

We will look forward to updates!!

Love and Hugs from

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Kari Jo,
Check on www.slobberknockerlofts.com. There's a pretty good list of breeders/there. I know Danny Joe breeds/sells therse, but I'm not sure where he lives. Maybe the Carolinas?
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the poor little thing looks sick to me.... updates and pics?.. congrats!..


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the support everyone! I know Eric took these pics when he first brought him home. I'm sure the guy who he got him from wasn't caring for him well, if at all - I immediately sent Eric a list of appropriate feed and care instructions. Yesterday I sent a care package Priority Mail with my special food blend, grit, vitamins, belgian bath salts, and a snap-on leg band with my phone number on it (just so the baby has ID on it). 

I am so excited to get the baby. I've got the quarantine cage all set up, and an arsenal of vitamins and meds waiting to handle whatever. He'll live in the house with me for at least 2 months until I know it's safe to introduce him to the loft. 

As soon as the baby is well enough, I'll get him up to date on vaccines too. I wonder if this was a cull (it makes me sick to think people still do that when it's so easy to find the non-show quality babies great homes at pets) and somehow ended up being given to the man who was going to use him in the sacrifice. I just can't imagine, but I just don't understand how this baby fell into such wrong hands. It's awful. I will definitely post pics when he comes!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear you are getting this baby, he certainly deserves it! 

Can't wait to see the pics, looks like a lovely breed!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

karijo said:


> Thanks for the support everyone! I know Eric took these pics when he first brought him home. I'm sure the guy who he got him from wasn't caring for him well, if at all - I immediately sent Eric a list of appropriate feed and care instructions. Yesterday I sent a care package Priority Mail with my special food blend, grit, vitamins, belgian bath salts, and a snap-on leg band with my phone number on it (just so the baby has ID on it).
> 
> I am so excited to get the baby. I've got the quarantine cage all set up, and an arsenal of vitamins and meds waiting to handle whatever. He'll live in the house with me for at least 2 months until I know it's safe to introduce him to the loft.
> 
> As soon as the baby is well enough, I'll get him up to date on vaccines too. I wonder if this was a cull (it makes me sick to think people still do that when it's so easy to find the non-show quality babies great homes at pets) and somehow ended up being given to the man who was going to use him in the sacrifice. I just can't imagine, but I just don't understand how this baby fell into such wrong hands. It's awful. I will definitely post pics when he comes!


Im sure you will have him looking like the second picture in no time!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Aw, thanks!! I know I plan to smother him with love and TLC and the best of everything! I hope he makes it here ok.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so glad you're able to adopt him, Karijo. He couldn't possibly have a better home than with you.  I look forward to seeing pictures when you have a chance. 

Sad story. I didn't realize any Jewish sect still sacrificed animals. I thought that all fell by the wayside when the Temple was destroyed in 70 A.D. 

Hope he arrived safely. 

-Cathy


----------

